# Hell Bay Whipray With Tsg Jack Plate



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

HB16, drop off his Whipray for me to replace the fix Jack Plate, with a TsG Electric Jack Plate. The fix Jack Plate had a 6" setback and 4" rise. I mounded his Electric Jack plate with 6 inches of setback with the motor set at 3.5" above the transom. This will aloud the motor to be adjusted from 3.5 to 7.75 above the transom.



















After testing HB 16 reported back with pictures for how high he can set the motor.










The screw of the water pickup is level with the keel.


----------



## HB16 (Dec 29, 2006)

Other than when I bought that boat , The jackplate is the best money I have ever spent on a boat  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] 
THANK you Tom


----------



## Graham_Anderson (Jan 9, 2007)

That looks like a nice boat.

Once you get out on the water, it would be interesting to see what your top end speed is with the jack plate.

I have nearly a 16 HB Waterman with a 25 Tohatsu and I have ordered a jack plate from Tom up in Orlando.

I was going to try and get some accurate speeds with the factory prop, and then with the 3 blade SS prop I ordered and then with the jack plate installed. 

I am hoping to get over 30 mph which I think it realistic.

Did you know the top end before the plate?
Thanks Graham


----------



## HB16 (Dec 29, 2006)

:-[I have no idea,I don't care how fast it goes. But I will ck. for you,I'm running a ss-4 blade
    With a very heavy cup


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I have nearly a 16 HB Waterman with a 25 Tohatsu and I have ordered a jack plate from Tom up in Orlando.
> 
> I am hoping to get over 30 mph which I think it realistic.



Just to be clear. You mean TomC in orlando. (not me ;D )

30 MPH with any 25 HP motor on a HB Waterman seems like an ambitious goal but if I think the Tohatsu is the right motor for trying. I believe all you need to do to get it up to 30 HP is change a carb gasket.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

the boat looks awesome. even if it aint a microskiff i still think its the best choice for the 'goon and hope to find one soon to buy.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Very nice.  Grats on the new jackplate. Please post the results you're getting once you've had a chance to run it a couple times...shallower running draft, getting on plane in shallower water?

I've considered getting one of Tom C's jackplates for my Whipray (25hp Merc tiller). I'm on the fence whether the added weight and setback will be worth it, in addition to changing to a 4 blade prop, adjusting cupping, etc. I have no clue the exact number in inches that I can run in now, but it's shallow enough for me in the Lagoon. Normally I poll off the flat I'm on and hop up on plane in about 12 inches of water.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=headbang.gif]
cant wait to get my jp!!


----------



## Graham_Anderson (Jan 9, 2007)

tom_in_ orl

Actually, Tom I did mean the other Tom (Tom C) but I just didn't write that clearly enough.

30 mph may be a bit optomistic, but I was getting 26-28 mph at times with the 25 HP Tohatsu in ideal conditions,
with the factory alluminum prop and no plate. By ideal I mean moderate wind with just that perfect little chop, just enough
that the water wasn't 'sticky" as it is when it is flat calm. Also, that was one person and a medium amount of gear.
I only ran that motor for maybe an hour or two once it was broke in, and then I ended up selling it as I put on another
of the same motors. (long story)
I am thinking that once I change the carb gasket and change the motor back to 30 hp, and add a ss prop, and possibly a jack plate, that I may get close to 30 mph. I will try and get some exact comparisons and will try to post the results, as well as any change in the draft of that boat. I believe that boat only weighs around 325 lbs and the motor is 112 lb, so I would rather keep the shallow draft, if the plate would affect the draft too much.

Graham


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

highest speed in a waterman with a 25hp was 32moh with a tohatsu, thats the fastest i have heard of, 30 is realistic if it a bare boat.


----------

